# Reece Family Miniatures



## Charlotte (Feb 10, 2010)

YEA!












Their World ad, page 39. The very small print at the bottom.............. "Horse conformation unaltered."

Kudos to RFM!

Charlotte

(just wish they had put it in BIG print.



)


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess Iam confused.. are you implying it is common practice to alter horse conformation thru surgical methods in AMHA? Or is she simply they do not use sweats of any type of their halter horses??

Just trying to figure out what you mean


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm guessing it means not photoshopped???


----------



## LaVern (Feb 10, 2010)

Calling Doctor Photoshop. You have a call.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh DUH I didnt even think of that one Matt LOL


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep, they are saying the picture if their horse is REAL! conformation you see in the picture is what the horse actually is.

Charlotte


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea for them! I had to get the ad in the bright light to read it



, but it's there! I agree with that concept 100%!






Maybe those that use REAL photos of REAL horses should do the same?


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 10, 2010)

> Maybe those that use REAL photos of REAL horses should do the same?


We have that statement on each page of our web site plus it goes farther. I would like to see that used a LOT more!

Charlotte


----------



## LaVern (Feb 10, 2010)

Our new one that just went in is Talk Straight- Honest Representation Shoot Straight-Honest Photos Play Straight- Honest measurements. Hurrah for Reeces Miniatures the first to help put a stop to misrepresentation.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, kudos for them putting that it in their ad, but isn't it a shame that they need to???? I was pretty naive too, until I realized that some photos you see are "too good to be true"....

Guess I need to add that statement on our website.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes whoo hoo for Toni Reece! We have been to the Reece farm several times and have seen some of her show horses in person. They are just perfect in my eye! Toni and her help do a wonderful job. Toni Reece is a wonderful lady. So I will give another whoo hooo for Toni Reece and also her daughter Danielle "PEAS".


----------



## ruffian (Feb 10, 2010)

I've ALWAYS used natural horse conformation in any of my ads. It's easy to see when "Dr. Photoshop" has operated.

I wonder why Reeces feel that they need to advertise that?


----------



## Becky (Feb 10, 2010)

> I wonder why Reeces feel that they need to advertise that?


I would say, why not? With the number of photos I'm seeing used in ads that are Photoshopped, it's quite refreshing and encouraging to know that there are still 'real' horses out there in their natural beauty and a farm and photographer isn't afraid to advertise such. Viewers know they are seeing the real deal, and not some artificially made horse.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 10, 2010)

> It's easy to see when "Dr. Photoshop" has operated.


Not if it is done by a professional - and not just done by someone puttering around on their computer...


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 10, 2010)

If anyone has the ARABIAN HORSE WORLD, JANUARY 2009 page 394, .

T h o u g h t s o n “ R e t o u c h i n g ” i n t h e D i g i t a l A g e

b y E m m a M a x w e l l

This article is very eye opening.

Charlotte


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 10, 2010)

As someone who has never used photo-shop, I have NEVER thought of adding a statement like that to any of my adds or website.






I guess I am much too naive and trusting.



Wow.


----------



## LaVern (Feb 10, 2010)

Photoshop is really cool, but it works both ways. As if you have it, (I think there are different versions) you can copy the picture open it up in photoshop and see what has been done unless the graphic person is very good, but there usually is a pixel or two that are giveaways. Most of the cut out jobs are so obvious. I am so glad that there are starting to be more of the natural pictures. I love the hair flying ones.

I have been known to get rid of an old junk car in the back ground, but don't go near the horse.


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 10, 2010)

With the dogs you often see the phrase "photos unretouched"

that way viewers do not have to guess if it is "real or memorex" 

I guarantee you there are folks out there that can "photoshop" an image and you would never know it. Just look at any magazine cover on the newstand. 99.99% of those photos have has some form of digital "altering"


----------



## MiLo Minis (Feb 11, 2010)

midnight star stables said:


> As someone who has never used photo-shop, I have NEVER thought of adding a statement like that to any of my adds or website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the person responsible for your ad design Des, I can assure you that you could add that statement to your ads legitimately.





If photo retouching is well done most people would never be able to tell it has been worked on.

I for one don't see a problem with putting an ear forward or squaring up a leg, if that is all that is wrong with the photo and doing so makes it more usable, as long as the actual conformation is not altered and the horse is capable of putting it's ears forward or squaring up. I won't do anything that could be considered false advertising in my book - I don't like being misled and wouldn't want to do that to anyone else.

I think it is sad that anyone feels they must put that on their advertising


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 11, 2010)

I didnt even think people would be that dishonest...to photo shop photos



If thats the case ( and it sounds like it is ) then I think thats misleading, dishonest, and sneaky...a lot of people purchasing from overseas rely on those photos to be acurate. I think the Reece family could be starting a new trend by being honest and confident of the quality of their horses, that they dont have to edit photos ... good for them. I do have to say that most of the people that I spoke with about purchasing their horses reciently were outstanding people , honest and wanted what was best for their horses, not just the money..I dont know if I am allowed to post their names (even for a compliment) but you know who you are .


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 11, 2010)

Becky said:


> > I wonder why Reeces feel that they need to advertise that?
> 
> 
> I would say, why not? With the number of photos I'm seeing used in ads that are Photoshopped, it's quite refreshing and encouraging to know that there are still 'real' horses out there in their natural beauty and a farm and photographer isn't afraid to advertise such. Viewers know they are seeing the real deal, and not some artificially made horse.



I love this statement ...exactly!!!




Good for you Reece family.( now if its not really true , I will be really mad.)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 11, 2010)

Call me naive but what exactly do you you mean by "altering"? What exactly are they changing and how can you tell if they have atltered it?

Thanks!


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 11, 2010)

Altering the horse's conformation! I am not as "into" Miniature Horses (yet!) as I was Arabians, but Arabian people commonly slim necks, enlarge eyes, shrink ears, adjust the toplines, straighten legs, and fix clubbed feet (which are fairly common in the breed, unfortunately). Very, very sad.

I wish that ALL breed magazines would refuse to publish ads with "cut out" images of horses. I immediately flip the page and do not acknowledge an ad with a cut out image of a horse. You often alter the horse's conformation, possibly without even meaning to, when you do a cut out image of a horse.

I don't even want to see a picture where a leadrope has been taken out of the image (it is an altered image, even if you don't alter the horse). If you don't want a leadrope in the picture, take the freakin' leadrope off of the horse!


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 11, 2010)

If done properly cutting a horse out or removing a halter or lead rope will not alter the horse. I actually like the really creative/artistic ads where the horses have been removed from traditional backgrounds. ( not everyone has a lovely field with a lake in the background to stage photos)

If the mags stopped taking ads with cutout photos they would go broke pretty fast, face it the horses in the glammed up photos often look very different out in the field, anyone that breeds or buys _just_ from an ad is not doing thier homework.



Annabellarose said:


> I wish that ALL breed magazines would refuse to publish ads with "cut out" images of horses. I immediately flip the page and do not acknowledge an ad with a cut out image of a horse. You often alter the horse's conformation, possibly without even meaning to, when you do a cut out image of a horse.
> I don't even want to see a picture where a leadrope has been taken out of the image (it is an altered image, even if you don't alter the horse). If you don't want a leadrope in the picture, take the freakin' leadrope off of the horse!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 11, 2010)

uwharrie said:


> face it the horses in the glammed up photos often look very different out in the field, anyone that breeds or buys _just_ from an ad is not doing thier homework.



Well that sure is the truth. Heck sometimes I do not even recognize my own horses all fat and fluffy out in the field from when I showed them all clipped and in shape


----------



## Reble (Feb 11, 2010)

Just like in the movies, not surprised at all.


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 11, 2010)

To Katie. What many photographers in the horse industry, (and in human modeling), have gone to lengthening necks, shortening heads, dishing heads, shortening backs, adding more movement, etc. to make horses look more like the "perfect horse". They do this many times at the request of the owner of the horses, rather to promote for sale or promote for breeding. Someone had stated earlier about an article written for the Arabian Journal in the January 2009 issue. In this article, the writer wrote about tactics used for altering and showed many examples. And wrote how altering the photos of horses for sale can be viewed as miss advertising and can be punishable by law. I've been trying to get permission to have this article used in the AMHR Journal and the AMHA World.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 11, 2010)

What worries me about this post is the "assumption" that a beautiful horse, well groomed who DOES have a naturally long, slender neck is now potentiallly being thought to NOT really be as advertised. There are many breeders (and, Yes, I am one of them) that have spent the last 30 years breeding our horses with specific goals of long, slender, "hooky" necks, pretty heads, short backs, etc, etc, etc . We don't have altered photos on any of our ads. For those of us who are in this category should we now make sure that every piece of advertising material carries the "disclaimer" about the photo being altered? I would welcome anyone to come to my farm and look at my horses - however, I will assure you that in their muddy, hairy, NON-show shape form that they will not resemble the photos at all - wait until summer and put a few months of conditioning back into them, and that horse will reappear.

Please people, don't jump to conclusions - ask for current photos - or better yet VIDEOS of the horses you are interested - it is awfully difficult to doctor up a video!

Just my 2 cents worth - Flame away!

Stacy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 11, 2010)

I applaud them! And have noticed for years the Redrock and Reflections have made similar statements on their websites, etc.





I see pictures in ads all the time that have been altered - but most (large majority) are just the removal of a lead rope, something in the background, opening an eye, etc. I personally don't consider those things to be "violation" or a compromise to the advertisers integrity. But when I see a neck lengthened, a back shortened or a head shape altered...that's not right.

Kudos to those who don't alter their horses' conformation in pictures!!!


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't assume photographs have been altered. I applaude folks who have worked to breed type into thier lines.

Photos can make an animal look better than in person but can also make one look a whole lot worst. ( Especially with dogs when owners often use show photos in ads, you look at the dog and think, how the heck did "that" win? only to see the dog in person and see they are quite nice.)

Coming from showing dogs I must admit I was blown away with how much conditioning has to go into show horses. Call me lazy (and a dreamer) but I really would like to have horses that can be pulled from the pasture with minimum work and be showable. 



MountainMeadows said:


> What worries me about this post is the "assumption" that a beautiful horse, well groomed who DOES have a naturally long, slender neck is now potentiallly being thought to NOT really be as advertised. There are many breeders (and, Yes, I am one of them) that have spent the last 30 years breeding our horses with specific goals of long, slender, "hooky" necks, pretty heads, short backs, etc, etc, etc . We don't have altered photos on any of our ads. For those of us who are in this category should we now make sure that every piece of advertising material carries the "disclaimer" about the photo being altered? I would welcome anyone to come to my farm and look at my horses - however, I will assure you that in their muddy, hairy, NON-show shape form that they will not resemble the photos at all - wait until summer and put a few months of conditioning back into them, and that horse will reappear.
> Please people, don't jump to conclusions - ask for current photos - or better yet VIDEOS of the horses you are interested - it is awfully difficult to doctor up a video!
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth - Flame away!
> ...


----------



## TomEHawk (Feb 11, 2010)

If my post came off as I was saying that all breeders or all photographers alter photos of horses, I apologize. That was in no way what I was trying to say. I was just trying to state what is being done. I do feel bad that it might have to come down to reputable breeders or photographers placing a disclaimer stating that their photos have not been conformationaly altered. As for altering to take out lead ropes, changing a background or making sure the ears are up, I don't see anything wrong with that. And Stacy, I have judged many horses that you have bred and have been very impressed with them. I've always thought you've done a great job with your breeding program. I really don't see a reason that you'd need to alter your horses.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 12, 2010)

I do not do conformation editing on any of our photos - I think there is a lot of touching up on the necks / throats in a lot of pictures, even if just slightly, in a lot of the magazine ads. I think the farms that advert as not touching up photos are saying they do not use the stamp tool to clean up a neck, or level off a topline, or make an eye appear larger, or a tail higher.

I think in regards to magazine pictures, necks DO get touched up a lot, but unless you were the person with mouse in hand, there is no real way to prove it.

I enjoy editing photos, I use a simple program called Picnik which is paid for and actually a very good simple editing program ,but I do not edit the conformation that is there.

There is nothing wrong with openly stating that you take some pride in your work, go Reece's



:yeah


----------



## LaVern (Feb 12, 2010)

There is a very fine line here, I think. For example there is a two page ad in this past Journal that is so far above all the rest of the arena ads, in my opinion. I may be partial because I know the graphic artist. However, I personally watched most of those horses show and they are what the photos depict. I also am 100 percent sure that there has been nothing done with anything on those beautiful horses.

But, besides being everything that the judges say they are in the arena, why do those horses look so much better in the ad?

It is because the artist took the time( hours on each picture), of all those 14 pictures to do something that no else does. And it is not altering the conformation of the horse. It is also why she can't do it anymore, it is just too time consuming and hard on the eyes. So, I guess it all gets down to integrity and talent.

And, I agree with Stacy a good horse doesn't need a Dr. - He also doesn't need shadows or a pile of poop in the background.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 12, 2010)

Jason - thank you for the compliment. I am not "finished" with my creation process - Mountain Meadows will continue to tweek here and there until we get as close to MY perfect horse as possible - but all the "tweeking" will be done in the breeding shed!

Stac


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 12, 2010)

> but all the "tweeking" will be done in the breeding shed!


Stacy,





Charlotte


----------



## mizbeth (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you sure they are talking about the photos? And not an extreme application of neck sweating so to speak? Or other forms of conditioning. I believe that Becky and Charlottes AD refers to horses that have been surgically (or similar) altered? Or rather theirs have NOT been surgically altered in any way.

I think?

My equine dentist made a comment one time about a equine photographer - "they did not need a camera to photo a horse - they can just make you one with editing software"


----------

